# Well worth the investment



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Good review. Another tool I want to purchase! I would think that when you first get the machine your going to burn through allot of disks getting all your chisels shaped to the machine at first but then it will just be a matter of honing/touching up edges and maybe the occasional oops correction!


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Wayne,

I absolutely agree with everything you said! I also just got the Worksharp 3000 for Father's Day and feel that it is a tool I should have bought sooner. I did watch the video and think that it is worth the 15 minutes or so to watch it. Perhaps a bunch of us jocks can get a roll of the different grit sanding discs and share them? There must be places where you can buy them reasonably. I think I will wait until there is a % off sale before buying the wide blade attachment.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've had one for almost two years and I spent extra to have several glass disc,it brings the price up but makes it a lot easier so you don't have to change paper thought often. I buy 6 psa sand paper and cut the little hole in the middle this makes the sander paper far less expensive. I really like this system it's a mechanized version of scary sharp that I use to use. I recommend work sharp to my students and several have purchased one and I have good reports back from all of them.


----------



## jerryz (Jun 4, 2009)

I've commented before on this tool, it is really a time saver. I bought it for father's day at Sears, they had on sale at $189 and it is all that I needed to bring my chisels and plane irons back in shape.
I ordered some extra disks to be able to have a bigger range of grits at disposal.
Love the machine and wouldn't hesitate to recommend it to any one working with sharp tools.


----------



## mrsawdust (Aug 19, 2008)

Wayne,
i fought with myself on what to buy and how much to spend. i knew it wouldn't be a $700 sharpener, so i recently purchased the WS3000 from Rockler and love it. so easy to use and it does such a great job(quickly). good luck…. like A1jim, i buy psa paper and cut my own hole! much much cheaper.
mike


----------



## PVGUY (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi, I've been using the 3000 for just under a year. Recently caved and picked up the wide blade attachment. I really can't say anything negative about the tool. Quite frankly, I think it's under-rated. If I were to own a woodworking tool store, I would absolutely have it available for sale. As a comment on "pricey" consumables, I've done exactly what a1Jim says. I buy the pack of psa sandpaper at the big box stores. That type of thing gets you through the heavy re-grinds on blades that are ready for intensive care. You end up falling in love with your chisels all over again.


----------



## gatosailor (Jan 25, 2010)

I highly recommend purchasing the wide blade attachment. Make a very nice tool very much better.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Thought you may like to see my video of the Upgrades I made to the Work Sharp including one that allows you to use Tormek jigs AND how to use cheap buffing compound instead of sandpaper instead of diamond wheels and compounds:


----------

